# John Deere 180C



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Hello,

I found a local repair shop selling a John Deere 180C greens mower. They are selling it for $1000 and the guy did not want to come down in price. He said it was bought new from an owner who passed away and has had minimal use. I'm not sure what to think but the mower does look like its in decent shape.

However, I am not an expert on telling whether a mower is in good shape and I cannot tell how much blade life either. Since there are some experts here I would appreciate anyone's thoughts. I might be able to offer him cash and was thinking along $800? The mower did start and the reel did spin, I made them turn it on for me. They said the mower has been sitting there for over a year. I know the 180C is smaller but I dont have a big yard to begin with anyway. Also, are 180C parts hard to find? Thanks!

Here are the pics


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

That is a 2007 model year. Hard to tell the condition without being there and going thru it, but the reel looks to be at least 75% worn, possibly more. On the JD 11-blades you can tell by the milled edge in the blade.

Here is a pic of one I just replaced that was only 4.5" in diameter and about 75-80% worn.









Here is a pic of a new one 5.0" diameter. See how much more of a milled edge there is.









I would offer $500 being as it needs to be replaced.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks for the help Pete. I may go back and point all these things out to him but i doubt he will budge.

He will probably get pissed off, haha.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I concur that it probably has a good bit more use than advertised just looking at the paint. 180s are extremely common at the turf auctions and $4-500 is probably about right for one that will likely need the reel replaced in a season or two.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

I have to admit this whole greens mower buying is a bit complicated when you are not familiar with them. Should I try for that December auction instead? Are there deals to be had? Looks like shipping can be 500 bucks alone and I am in California.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What are your lawn goals? I did a quick search on Craiglist in your area and this looks pretty good.

https://palmsprings.craigslist.org/grd/d/20-mclane-reel-mower/6418336057.html

This one looks like it needs some love, but it is $500.

https://palmsprings.craigslist.org/grd/d/john-deere-greens-mower/6386045419.html

There are multiple more in your area.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't know how far this is, but it looks like a better deal than the 180C. This is a 220B for $950.

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/hvo/d/john-deere-220b-walking/6413782619.html


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks g-man. I actually turned down a friends McClane for 60 bucks. It needed service but I read the McClanes were hard to work on and adjust instead of the greens mower. That actually looks like my friends believe or not.

I was going to pull the trigger on a 220C for 1500 and they would service and add a new blade but the guy sold it. However, he said he would find me another one. I never know how much mileage a lawn mower has had. It seems most have 1300+ miles. I'm not sure if that is good or bad.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For $60? That's free. Call him to get it and learn from it.

What hoc you plan to take the Bermuda to?


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Low, my goal is 1/2 inch maybe lower. Depending on how bad the addiction gets haha.

My buddy sold the McClane for 250!


----------

